# Britney Spears droht ein Nacktfoto-Skandal



## Mandalorianer (8 März 2011)

*Britney Spears droht ein Nacktfoto-Skandal​*

Merkwürdig, kaum feiert Britney Spears ihr Mega-Comeback, klopft ein alter Bekannter an die Tür. Ihre juristischen Vertreter hatten es schon vor Monaten befürchtet , Brits Ex-Bodyguard rückt weitere hochbrisante Details aus ihrem Privatleben heraus. Störenfried Fernando Flores lässt partout keine Ruhe und droht jetzt, Nacktfotos der Sängerin zu veröffentlichen, die sie in eindeutigen Posen zeigen sollen.

Ein Freund von Fernando: „Es sind wirklich unanständige Bilder, die ihre meisten Fans schockieren und empören werden. Fernando kann beweisen, dass die Fotos mit ihrem Handy aufgenommen und an seines geschickt wurden.“ Angeblich habe Britney ihm die anrüchigen Selbstporträts letzten April zukommen lassen. 


Die Quelle weiter: „Einige Bilder zeigen Britney mit der Kamera zwischen ihren Beinen. Auf anderen posiert sie provokativ in Unterwäsche. Teilweise zeigt sie sich nackt, auf eine Art und Weise, von der sie sich erhoffte, ihn zu erregen.”

Erst im September reichte der Ex-Bodyguard Klage mit der Begründung „sexuelle Belästigung“ ein und behauptete, Brit würde ihre Kinder misshandeln . Beweisen konnte er bisher keine seiner wilden Behauptungen. Ganz im Gegenteil - Britney bekam sogar Unterstützung vom Jugendamt. Es wurde offiziell bestätigt, sie würde sehr gut mit ihren Kindern umgehen.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Knuff (27 März 2011)

Na dann....hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## madeye (29 März 2011)

dann mal her damit;-)


----------



## Quick Nick (29 März 2011)

man kennt Britney doch eh schon wie Gott sie geschaffen hat, also immer her mit den Bildern


----------



## sga5 (29 März 2011)

die will ich auch sehen!


----------



## boy 2 (29 März 2011)

Na endlich! Ich wartete schon!


----------



## Punisher (29 März 2011)

ich warte darauf


----------



## Goettin (25 Apr. 2011)

Trotz allem gehören die Leute die ihre Bilder gegen ihren willen in den Umlauf bringen aus dem Verkehr gezogen.

Freuen tue ich mich natürlich auch über solche Bilder. 
Das beste wäre ein Playboyshooting oben drauf setzen, damit wären die verpixelten Handy Bildchen uninteressant.


----------

